# Florida General Contractor Qualifying Agent



## Timevans

looking for a company that needs a qualifying agent. 

General Contractor: CGC1512656
Plumbing: CFC1426105
Underground Utility: CUC1224086
Pollution Storage: PCC1426105

Timothy Evans Sr. 

Email [email protected]

Phone # 352-474-0482



QUALIFICATIONS: Over 20 years experience in all phases construction. Review plans with architects, engineers and clients. Confer with sub-contractors, clients and building departments to resolve issues. Willing supports co-workers and department’s goals. Maintains business records and data files. 

EDUCATION:

1984 – 1987	Graduated Miramar High School, Miramar, FL


2000-2002	Computer Engineering, Broward Community College

Employment:	

2003 – 2011	Owner of Evans Plumbing, Inc. (dba EPI Construction Inc. ) 
Contract and sub-contract for construction work from concept to completion. Recent work includes buildings, plumbing, generator installation and petroleum equipment for gas stations, airports and marinas. 

2001 – 2003	Project Manager, Evans Petroleum Services, Inc. Build and remodel gas stations. Manage sub-contractors, workers, materials delivery, inspections to complete project to specifications, on time and within budget.

2000 – 2001 Estimator, Evans Petroleum Services, Inc. Developed bid from blue prints and owner’s specifications for construction of new or remodeled gas stations. Solicited quotes from sub-contractors and suppliers. Compiled quote and submitted response to customer.


----------



## kbagheri

Avenger Enginering is looking for general contractor qualifing agent in FL . If you have are current license and interested please contact Kevin Bagheri at 404-641-0908 or [email protected]


----------



## Jozeff

*Qualifying Agent.*

CERTIFIED GENERAL CONTRACTOR available for qualifying your company. Looking for a WELL ESTABLISHED BUSINESS who needs a qualifier. I have 34 years experience and Bachelor's Degree related to construction business. I am experienced in commercial and residential remodeling and renovations. I won't just rubber stamp construction as a Qualifying Agent. I will inspect the job sites to ensure that new construction, changes, or repairs comply with local and national building codes and ordinances, and contract specifications. If someone is interested, please contact me contact me @ 561-628-0179 or Email: [email protected]
Available from Orlando to Miami area.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Timevans

still available


----------



## OCTAGON88

Are you still interested (561) 676-4543


----------



## OCTAGON88

Are you still available?


----------



## OCTAGON88

gc florida said:


> we can help. Cental florida area!


please display the $ amount


----------



## Timevans

I have a new number 904-226-3525. I am looking for work local to north - central Florida. I live near Gainesville. Would be interested in project manager, or superintendent job.


----------



## OCTAGON88

Please call ( 561 ) 676--4543


----------



## mmurgio

I am a State of Florida Certified General & Roofing contractor (inactive status) willing to qualify a reputable and financially sound and prudent company currently in, or relocating to Florida. Any individual or company must meet all state requirements with regard to insurance, finance and character. I have been licensed since 1988 with no complaints filed with the construction industry licensing board. 

(search at https://www.myfloridalicense.com/wl11.asp?mode=0&SID=) 
Search Last Name Murgio or License # CGC043303

Call Mike @ 561-255-0920


----------



## Kraft-e

*CM GC Qualifier*

I am a Florida Certified General with an Architectural Degree and over 30-years experience in all phases of design and construction, with resource connections in south Florida. 

I'm willing to qualify a financially sound and reputable company currently in, or relocating to Florida, willing to meet all state of Florida Construction Industry Licensing Board requirements.

I have been licensed since 1980 with no complaints filed.

Contact:
E. Henry Kraft
561.756.5582 (text/voice)
[email protected]
CGC016795


----------



## totalwrecking

Out of state contractor looking to expand into Florida. We are looking for someone with a clean license to be our qualifying agent and run the Florida division of our company with opportunities throughout the state of Florida. 

Call 716-692-2002 ext. 2002.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Kraft-e

*Certified General Contractor*

I am a Florida Certified General with an Architectural Degree and over 30-years experience in all phases of design and construction, with resource connections in south Florida. 

I'm willing to qualify a financially sound and reputable company currently in, or relocating to Florida, willing to meet all state of Florida Construction Industry Licensing Board requirements.

I have been licensed since 1980 with no complaints filed.

Contact:
E. Henry Kraft
561.756.5582 (text/voice)
[email protected]
CGC016795


----------



## tderosiabornt

*Florida General Contractor*

Is there anyone on this post still available as a General Contractor qualifier?

If so please email me at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------

